# juwel helialux spectrum controller



## Terry Stone (22 Mar 2020)

I have just connected my juwel helialux spectrum to a TC-420 controller. working great


----------



## Sarn Smith (19 May 2020)

I’ve just bought the light but don’t want to shell out so much for the smart controller, any chance you could share exactly what and where you bought parts from 🙏 and idiot notes for electronic ally challenged people like me ?


----------



## Terry Stone (26 May 2020)

I have 3 aquarium with Juwel Helialux lights, I got some TC-420 controller from Ebay and a Juwel Helialux spectrum splitter for www.aquaristikshop.com.


----------

